# terminal ! tt le monde descend...



## touba (18 Septembre 2001)

salut,
j'ai quelques questions :
<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>comment fait-on pour accèder aux dossiers contenus dans la partition OS X ? (Users - system - Library - Applications), je me ballade dans les dossiers contenus dans /user/_pseudo_ à l'aide de la commande *cd* mais je ne sais aller ailleurs...
<LI>peut on lancer une application depuis le terminal ? j'ai remarqué qu'en tapant *mail* à l'invite du début, terminal me répondait : no mail for _pseudo_... il check mes mails ???
<LI>pourquoi certaines commandes UNIX ne fonctionne pas dans terminal ?
<LI>jusqu'à quel niveau de l'arborescence du répertoire peut-on aller ? quand je suis dans user/_pseudo_/music comment puis-je voir le contenu du dossier music ? autrement qu'avec *l* ou *ls*... je voudrais pouvoir lire les infos d'un titre contenu dans ce dossier...
[/list]

merci bien et à bientôt,
(vous êtes pas sorti de l'auberge ! touba se met à l'Unix... hi hi hi...©)


----------



## touba (18 Septembre 2001)

bon j'ai fait *man mail* sur terminal pour comprendre la commande mail : apparement on peut recevoir et envoyer des messages avec term.
par exemple j'ai tapé *mail touba@absolut-touba.com* et term. affiche _subject :_
je tape le sujet et clic sur entrée... et après ? qu'est ce qu'on fait ? je me retrouve avec le curseur à la ligne sans aucune invite... il attend quoi de moi là ?
(si je veux fermer la fenètre du term. un message me dit que fermer interrompra la commande mail)
à ce propos quelle est la commande pour stopper le term. quand il réflechit ?
à plus,


----------



## touba (18 Septembre 2001)

ben merde alors !
j'étais tranquille, là, en train de me boire un bon rhum-bissap pendant qu'IE téléchargeait à la vitesse de 60 Ko/s mon *LinuxPPC*, un beau fichier de 499 Mo !!!
arrivé à 320 Mo v'la pas qu'IE interrompt le d/l en me disant _"erreur le disque de destination doit etre plein"_ !!!
le fichier était téléchargé sur ma partition OS X où il ne reste que... 330 Mo de libre ! ah bravo touba !
alors que mon MacTemp© à 4 Go de libre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




bon ben je recommencerai demain... en plus j'étais pas ur de télécharger la meilleure distribution UNIX...
j'attends vos conseils (mais ? mais ? ils dorment la nuit les Unixiens ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
à plus,


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
* je me retrouve avec le curseur à la ligne sans aucune invite... il attend quoi de moi là ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il attend que tu tappes ton texte pour l'envoyer par mail. Par contre, je n'ai pas encore découvert comment indiquer que le texte est terminé pour envoyer le mail et réobtenir une invite.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Septembre 2001)

Alors en vitesse deux troi sréponses, parce que cette connerie de Lycée m'attend...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors pour Mail, euh c'est pas tout simple à utiliser. pour dire, j'ai jamais réussi à le configurer et à envoyer un mail avec. J'ai essayer ce matin de lire la doc, mais dans la vitese, je n'ai pas compris.
Sache que pou interrompre un programme dans le Terminal, ce sera touojours la commande : 
CTRL C.
pour te déplacer, dans un répertoire, ce sera toujours CD, et tu vas absoluement ou tu veux avec. EN partant de la racine : 
cd /
tu pourras acéder partout. tess autres disques se trouve toujours dans le répertoire /Volumes/
POur retourner directement à ton dossier User, tu tapes juste : 
cd
la tu arrive dans ton dossier de départ.
Pour avoir des informations sur un fichier :
ls -l

Quels exemples de commande Unix que tu connait ne fonctionne pas dans le Term. ne confonf tu pas les commandes Unix, et les commandes Linux ?

POur la distrib Linux : 
Mandrake :  http://www.linux-mandrake.com/fr/ 

en plus, je croit que tu as un G4, donc ca marche tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur ce je m'en vais au lycée, et je pourrais donner plus de détails ce soit, si personne ne l'a fait entre temps (mais à mon avis qq'un l'aura fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*POur la distrib Linux : 
Mandrake :  http://www.linux-mandrake.com/fr/ 

en plus, je croit que tu as un G4, donc ca marche tout seul   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci Toine,
Moi aussi j'ai un G4, mais un bipro ! Est-ce que tu connais une distribution qui fonctionne avec les bipro.
(Il y a 1 an, j'ai mis la main sur les CD de Debian PowerPC 2.2, mais j'ai jamais réussi à installer).


----------



## touba (19 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*POur la distrib Linux : 
Mandrake :  http://www.linux-mandrake.com/fr/ 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais c'est payant ça Toine !!! y'a rien de gratuit ?
on est pas dans le monde Open-Source ?

j'ai réussi à rentrer sur mes partitions avec *cd /volumes*
je tape ls et il me sort 2 partitions sur 3, la 3ieme étant celle du système qui tourne (OS X)
pour rentrer par exemple dans ma partition Mac OS 9.2 : si je tape *cd mac os 9.2* il me répond _too many argument..._, comment je fais ? je change les noms de mes partitions ?

je crois que la commande *elm* ne fonctionne pas dans le term. , mais c'est peut-être *mail* qui la remplace... et j'en avais trouvé d'autres mais je m'en souviens plus...

merci pour le ctrl+c 

à plus, (je reviendrai à la charge)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
mais c'est payant ça Toine !!! y'a rien de gratuit ?
on est pas dans le monde Open-Source ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si, je pense qu'on est dans l'O-S. Mais linux n'est jamais gratuit à 100%. Si tu veux une version CD, alors il faut payer (pas cher en général). Mais normalement on dout pouvoir télécharger ça gratuitement.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
j'ai réussi à rentrer sur mes partitions avec cd /volumes
je tape ls et il me sort 2 partitions sur 3, la 3ieme étant celle du système qui tourne (OS X)
pour rentrer par exemple dans ma partition Mac OS 9.2 : si je tape cd mac os 9.2 il me répond too many argument..., comment je fais ? je change les noms de mes partitions ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non ! Les espaces doivent être précédé de "\" (antislashes) pour ne pas être considérés comme séparateur d'arguments. Ex: j'ai une partition "Macintosh HD", pour y accéder je dois taper * cd Macintosh\ HD/ *.
Pour faciliter la chose, tape le début du fichier puis appuie sue la touche tabulation pour complèter automatiquement le reste du nom. S'il y a plusieurs qui commencent parreil, il t'affiche la liste et il te faudra compléter le nom.
Fait aussi attention de respecter les majuscules/minuscules (ben oui, c'est comme ça sous unix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
je crois que la commande elm ne fonctionne pas dans le term. , mais c'est peut-être mail qui la remplace... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je ne connais pas "elm" et le manuel du terminal ne connais pas. C'est quoi ?


----------



## touba (19 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Kris:
*je ne connais pas "elm" et le manuel du terminal ne connais pas. C'est quoi ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est une commande qui sert à communiquer... comme mail. une petite description se trouve ici -&gt;  elm
-merci pour le \ 
-la touche tab (ulation) ne fonctionne pas dans le term.

à plus,


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*la touche tab (ulation) ne fonctionne pas dans le term.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Bizarre ! Chez moi ça fonctionne. J'écris rarement les chemins d'accès sans utiliser une ou plusieurs foix la touche tab.
Exemple:

------
[localhost:~] kris% cd 
Desktop/   Library/   Music/     Public/    
Documents/ Movies/    Pictures/  Sites/     
[localhost:~] kris% cd M
Movies/ Music/  
[localhost:~] kris% cd Music/
------

J'ai d'abord tapé "cd" puis tab et il m'a donné la liste des possibilités. J'ai rajouté le "M" (donc "cd M") puis tab et il m'a donné tout ce qui commence par M.
Ensuite j'ai rajouté "u" (donc "cd Mu") puis tab et il m'a complèté pour obtenir "cd Music/".

@+


----------



## touba (19 Septembre 2001)

sorry,
si si ça marche ! je sais pas pourquoi j'ai pas réussi la première fois   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci.

au fait : je suis en train de télécharger les 2 images iso de Linux Mandrake -&gt; 2 x 650 Mo !!!
arrêtez moi de suite si je me trompe il faut bien les 2 images ?
Mandrake80-ext.iso et Mandrake80-inst.iso

[18 septembre 2001 : message édité par touba.fall]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Septembre 2001)

Euh mandrake c'est pas payant Touba. TU peux télcharger librement les deux images ici et là...
C'est payant si comme le dit Kris, tu commande les CDs, ca marche comme pour 10.1, ttu payes les CDs et les ports  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ensuite pour ce qui est d'elm, ben oui, toutes les applications Unix n'existe pas sur tout les Unix, vu le nombre d'Unix qui existe en tout...pour preuve var voir le graphique par ici.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour la Tab, pas normal, ca marche normalement sur tout Unix, et sous MacOsX également. As tu respecter la casse ? C'est à dire Majuscule / Minuscule...
ENsuite Kris pour ce qui est du biprocessing ben tout Linux doit le gérer normalement... ET pour debian, c'est normal, c'est une des plus compliqu"s  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mandrake est vraiment simple à côter


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
ENsuite Kris pour ce qui est du biprocessing ben tout Linux doit le gérer normalement... ET pour debian, c'est normal, c'est une des plus compliqu"s   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mandrake est vraiment simple à côter   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne sais pas quel est l'encu.. (pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) qui m'a dit il y a 1 an sur ce forum que Debian était le plus simple à utiliser ! De plus la version Debian que je possède ne fonctionne pas sur les bipros (même sur mon G3 beige, j'ai pas réussi à installer car erreur pendant le démarrage).

Je vais prochainement essayer de télécharger Mandrake. Mais j'ai qu'un modem 56K (avec accès illimité quand même) et passer 48h dessus ne me fait pas peur (j'ai bien téléchargé la 5G48 en 48h  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Septembre 2001)

Euh je sais pas qui a dit ca, mais il a vraiment du se planter. C'est surement une des mieux, mais aussi une des plus compliqués  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ensuite, oui il y a un an, le Microprocessing n'était pas intégré dans toutes les distributions Luinux, mais maintenant, ca l'aitt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Aussi, je dispose des CDs de Mandrake si jamais tu veuq eu je t'envoie les CD


----------



## dmao (19 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Kris:
*

Il attend que tu tappes ton texte pour l'envoyer par mail. Par contre, je n'ai pas encore découvert comment indiquer que le texte est terminé pour envoyer le mail et réobtenir une invite.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Salut,

pour terminer le mail, il faut finir par une ligne qui commence par un point.
Ensuite Enter et il l'envoie.

Mais personnelement, j'ai un problème. Après 2min. il me donne ce message
[localhost:~] mao% /etc/mail/sendmail.cf: line 81: fileclass: cannot open /etc/mail/local-host-names: Group writable directory

Moralité des courses, je dois éditer le fichier /local-host-mail qui est vide

En bref, il faut tout configurer à la main.
Est-ce le cas chez vous?

J'ai trouvé ce tutorial http://www.8wire.com/articles/?AID=1618&Page=2 
qui est très bien, mais je ne sais pas si on peux envoyé des mail n'importe où? Est-ce seulement local?


----------



## touba (19 Septembre 2001)

salut,
je viens de finir le d/l des 2 images MandrakePPC80
(2x640 Mo en 6 heures... hé hé...©)
bon ben maintenant comment j'installe Mandrake ? j'en ai vraiment aucune idée !
à demain...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*(2x640 Mo en 6 heures... hé hé...©)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je suis vert !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi, il me faudrait 2x48h pour faire ça !
Tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'avoir l'ADSL (chez moi c'est pas prévu pour cette année  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Je suis jalout !!!


----------



## ficelle (19 Septembre 2001)

tu te relances dans le partitionement de ton disque, touba ?
bon courage !


----------



## simon (19 Septembre 2001)

Je ne crois pas que cela ait été dit donc pour revenir en arrière d'un répertoire il faut faire *cd ..*

pour ouvrir une application il n'y aucun problème le truc c'est qu'il faut que tu rentres le nom exacte de ton application:

exemple:

*open '/Applications/Internet Explorer/Internet Explorer.app'*

et tu n'as pas besoin de libérer le terminal en rajoutant &, ilte redonne le prompt automatiquement.
L'application mail.app n'est pas la même que celle que tu as quand tu tapes mail dans le Terminal

A noter encore que les ' et ' au début et a la fin permettent d'ouvrir des noms de fichiers avec des espaces

[19 septembre 2001 : message édité par Simon]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
L'application mail.app n'est pas la même que celle que tu as quand tu tapes mail dans le Terminal
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, c 'est évident, et je croit que personne ne confonfait les deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mail est vraiment l'application unix qui sert également à écrire des messages internes à l'ordinateur au différents utilisateur...

Touba pour ce qui est de Mandrake, ben oui, faut ce qu'à dit FIcelle dans un message qui n'aide pas trop quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PLsu en détails, il faut que tu fasses une partition pour Linux. Donc tu doit repartitionner ton disque, si c'est juste pou t'amuser avec ton Linux, euh 2 Go suffit amplement.
Donc tu formates, tu crée toutes tes partitions comme tu veux pour ton Mac, et à la fin, tu laisse une partition de la taille que tu veux en Libre. C'est ensuite lors de l'installation de Linux que tu partitionnera la partition Linux pour lui.
Mais bon, malheureusement, tu doit reformater tout ton disque.


----------



## touba (20 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Mais bon, malheureusement, tu doit reformater tout ton disque.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben comme j'ai pas graveur je me suis tapé les 6 heures de download pour rien !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2001)

Quelques info sur unix et le term...

Tout d'abord mail, c'est un executable qui permet 
d'envoyer des mail a la ligne de commande, mais attention, ca na rien a voir avec Maill.app, en particulier ca ne partage pas les fichier de configuration.
Celui de mail doit etre situer a la racine de votre compte et s'appelle .mailrc le "." indique qu'il s'agit d'un fichier caché. je ne sais pas comment on le configure exactement, mais il est possible de se servir de cette appli meme sans fichier de config. dans ce cas il faut que sendmail soit installé sur la machine. D'autre part, lorsque quelqu'un recevra un tel mail, l'adresse de départ sera votre machine perso.

Pour le terminal, il y a quelques truc sympa a connaitre:
-losque vous etes en train de taper une ligne de commande, un CTRL-d permet de voir la liste des nom de fichier qui match la suite.

-il y a deux commades "build in shell" qui sont printenv et limit.
printenv est l'équivalent d'un echo sur toutes les variables d'environement.
limit donne les limites d'un certain nnombre de variable.
il est possible de les modifier une par une, ou de faire un unlimit qui eleve toute les limites

Il est utilise d'avoir a sa racine un fichier qui va etre source au demarage d'un shell, .login, .tcshrc, etc...
ces fichier doivent contenir les variables d'environement
PATH, LD_LIBRARY_PATH, MAN_MATH, etc...
on peu creer ces propres variables d'environement (je ne connait pas la limite exacte mais elle est tres grande)
pour un shell type sh:
setenv PATH /usr/bin
pour ajouter un valeur a la variable :
setenv PATH "${PATH}:/nouveau_chemin"
sinon on vide la premiere valeur.
il y aurait beaucoup a dire...
Il est possible de faire un .logout qui est lance automatiquement a la sortie du shell.

si le chemin d'un executable n'est pas dans votre shell:
il faut le lancer soit comme ceci: 
./executable
soit
sh executable

il est possible de faire des script, le langage est interprété, chaque ligne invoque un nouveau shell, (il y a des solution pour y remedirer)

dans ce cas commencer le fichier texte par 
#!/usr/bin/sh
puis le corps du script (man sh pour la syntaxe)

puis faite en sorte de rendre le fichier executable

chmod u+x lefichier 
u+x correspond a executable pour l'utilisateur.
on voit ces info en faisant 
ls -l repertoire
man ls pour plus d'info

quelqu'un a dit que CTRL-c tue un process, c'est pas forcement vrai, ca genere simplement une exception qui si elle n'est pas récuperé par le processus envoie un SIG KILL  au process. Certain process recupere ce signal et en font autre chose (ex: emacs)

pour le mail dans le shell, je ne saurais trop vous conseiller pine, c'est un soft open source de l'universite de washington...

ftp://ftp.techhouse.org/pub/osx/pine4.21.darwin.tgz

il y a beacoup a dire sur unix, 
bonne channce
je veux bien repondre a des questions dans la mesure de mes connaissance.

!je n'ai pas encore installe linux sous PPC mais je connais quelques trucs sur l'equivalent de fdisk
chez nous c'est pdisk...

Bonne chance donc....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2001)

j'ai dit une petite betise (au moins une  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

on peut lancer un process qui n'est pas dans le PATH

avec ./executable

attention:

sh executable 

ne fonctionne que si le dit executable est un script shell
c'est à dire si il commence par #!/usr/bin/sh

pour le savoir tapez

file excutable

la commande file vous donne des info sur le contenu du fichier.

pour voir le contenu d'un fichier texte, ex README

faite 

more README

ou 

less README

la difference entre more est less : less permet de remonter...

il y a aussi cat, cat est tres utile.

les fonctione suivantes sont aussi tres utiles:

which executable
donne le chemin de l'executable

ex:

which pico
/usr/bin/pico

j'en profite pour parler de pico, c'est un editeur de texte comme vi mais plus intuitif, et moins complexe que emacs (cela dit emacs est tres utile).

locate est un peu comme which

whatis, apropos sont interessant.

pour chaque ligne, il existe des livre dedies. donc c'est tres partiel ce que je dit. il faut vraiment s'investir dans unix


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Septembre 2001)

EUh alors, deux trois choses :


La premi!re, ici c'est plus pour apprendre le terminal en général, donc tout ce qui est faire des scripts shells, je ne suis pas sur que ca intéresse encore beaucoup Touba. 

De plus en début d'un shellscript, tu mettre juste : 
#!/bin/sh

ca marche aussi..
et le sh path_du_script marche aussi dans ce cas...


Ensuite il est sur que Unix est quelques chose de très ccomplexe, mais je croit que ce que veut Touba, c'est un survolga pour faire quelque chose et pas encore rentrer dans tous ces déatils.


Mais sinon, c'est sympa de rappeler toutes fonctions qui peuvent servir dans la suite..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2001)

Je voulais pas faire un etalage de connaissance,
simplement quand j'ai commencé,  j'aurais aimé avoir quelques info, ou directions d'exploration.

Je voulais simplement aider...

Je confirme qu'il y a des petite bourdes, 
(#!/bin/sh suffit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Les scripts, c'est bien de savoir que ca existe, mais tu as raison, c'est pas la priorite.

Si je peu partager mes maigres connaissances se sera avec grand plaisir.

un truc sympa:

aller dans /usr/bin
et faire un 
whatis *

comme ca on sait a quoi servent les executables (pas tous malheureusement) de base.
faisable aussi sur /sbin, et /usr/sbin


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Septembre 2001)

Excuse moi si tu as pris ce que j'ai dit comme un reproche "d'étalage de connaissance".
Il est vrai qu'il faut savoir ce qu'un ShellScript est.

Mais en fait, ce que je voulais dire, c'est que pour un débutant qui comence à apprendre les notions de base d'Unix, si on commence par tout lui dire ce qui existe, tout lui montré. Il va vite être submergé et ne plus rien retrouvé. C'est même très possible que ca le décourage plutôt qu'autre chose.

C'est donc plus pour prévenir les gens souhaitantn apprendre, que s'il ne comprenait pas tout de ton message, c'est normal, et que beaucoup ne sont pas indispensable pour commencer à apprendre.

Ensuite il est sur que tout ce que tu donnes sont des infos intéressantes, mais au début ca va plutôt noyer le novice que lui faire apprendre quoique ce soit.

Voilà, c'est tout ce que je voulais dire dans mon message en fait


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Septembre 2001)

Ok, 

je suis d'accord. faut pas s'emballer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour debuter, faut maitriser *cd*, *ls* pour la navigation

*man* ca aide toujour (man man)

Bonne chance 






[23 septembre 2001 : message édité par [MGZ]Toine]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Septembre 2001)

euh, c'est réparé, merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[24 septembre 2001 : message édité par William]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Septembre 2001)

Euh j'ai remplacé les \ par des /, mais au dessus de ton mesage, il y a un bouton Editer qui te permet de modifier ton message


----------

